

The Enemy of my Enemy - njl
http://www.cringely.com/2011/07/the-enemy-of-my-enemy/

======
bediger
"At the end of the day this deal isn’t about royalties. It is about trying to
kill Android."

Tell me again about how patents give companies incentives to develop new
things for consumers? How, exactly, do consumers (who seem to be voting for
Android in the Marketplace) benefit from this patent thinger?

------
ovi256
This is a pretty big story, I wonder why it didn't get more attention here.
Some really dirty play, if it's true. Of course, it could very well be patent
business as usual.

